# Your Favorite Eye Candy Films



## Nerdist (Jul 10, 2018)

So, what films (DVDs/BDs) do you turn to just for the "Eye Candy" factor? Movies you may not even like, so long as they show off that new display or just *WOW* you for whatever reason. Here's a few of mine...

The Fifth Element
What Dreams May Come
Ghost in the Shell
Coco
Aeon Flux
A.I. Artificial Intelligence
Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets
Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow
The City of Lost Children


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

BLADERUNNER 2049 :grin2:


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Baraka and Samsara


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Many of these listed above are great. I'd add Guardians of the Galaxy 2.0 to the list, especially in 4K.

But usually I just pop in one of my Sampler Blu-Rays, which are (were) created on the "other forum", mostly (and have clips from some of the movies than have been mentioned in this thread!). I hope 4K burners become viable sooner rather than later, because I'd sure love an updated one for 4K!


----------



## ramenyum (Sep 27, 2020)

Tron, Tron: Legacy... great audio track as well.


----------

